# Please critique our gelding



## garyo (Aug 4, 2008)

We have had Diesel for several months now. We would like suggestions on any conditioning needed to improve his appearance. We also need suggestions on how to reduce his spookiness and aversion to going in his stall when a human is in there. He goes in to eat but isn't happy if you remain in there. He also hates people on his right side.

















In reference to the pics we realize that his feet should be equal. These pictures were taken with them staggered for his transfer registration.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like he has some food agression issues. Especially if he doesnt like humans in there while hes eating. I would make him turn and face me every time I feed him or take the food back out wait a few minutes and try again.

From the pictures he looks like he needs a good farrier on those back hooves. They look like they have way too much heel.

He does need some muscle and weight on him. I would put him on a good complete feed and hay and get his weight up first then start working him in a round pen and up and down hills if possible to muscle him up.

He looks like an awesome pony!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 12, 2008)

Try doing things in the stall that he will enjoy such as grooming or massaging him both while he is eating and when he is not. Start at his shoulder with him tied and gradually work your way over his body as he relaxes, backing off to a comfortable area if you hit a spot that makes him tense but keeping your hands on him at all times. He defintely could stand more weight on him. How old is he?


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 12, 2008)

First and foremost, a farrier needs to fix his rear hoof angles. He's too up right (too much heal, not enough toe) which makes him appear club footed. Depending on how long his feet have been at that angle, it may take several frequent trims to get his hooves at the right angle (ligaments and tendons will need to stretch). Second, just as others have said, he needs more groceries. Once you get some more weight on him, then you can start conditioning. I prefer to lounge in hand at the trot for 20 minutes in both directions (10 each way). Of course, you'll need to slowly work him up to that amount of time.

As far as human aversions and issues with right handside handling, there are no quick fixes. You must make it a positive experience to share his space with humans as well as being handled from the right. It's ingrained to handle horses from the left side, so sometimes that right hand training gets forgotten. Slow and easy should get it accomplished. Take baby steps and always reward progress!


----------



## blackstar arabians (Aug 17, 2008)

I would highly suggest natural horsemanship....we use Clinton Anderson on all our horses and our one and only pony with amazing results.

Do any of you use NH on your ponies?

Jacinta


----------

